

Firebuggin' - johns
http://ejohn.org/blog/firebuggin/

======
bprater
Firebug is one of those tools you use and then can never go back to not having
again. Awesome to hear a big ramp up in development. I'd be happy to pay for
some kind of special version.

------
dimitry
Awesome! Looking forward for the development on Firebug to ramp up.

------
zzzmarcus
That is awesome news. Thinking back to pre-Firebug days is almost like
thinking back to pre-Internet days.

~~~
mpc
I was thinking the same thing.

On a side note, I think I understand why John works for Mozilla now. I used to
think "Damn, John is such a great hacker. Why isn't he just starting
startups". But working at Mozilla gives you a chance to really have an impact
on the web at a much higher level. Working on a great tool like firebug or
planning out new JS language features has a potentially larger impact....your
work could be part of the success of many startups!!

~~~
ph0rque
Wasn't John a former YC fellow?

------
nod
Three cheers for supporting Firebug.

